
$15 Lunch Habit Could Be Costing You $400K of Retirement Savings - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2020/04/your-15-lunch-habit-could-be-costing-you-400k-of-retirement-savings/
======
Khelavaster
How do you dynamically balance what you eat based on how you've needed to
exert yourself day-by-day to avoid getting tired out, though?

